# New Horse Has Bad Knots In Her Mane



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

I've gotten a few like this out before. Just lots of patience and a good brush really. I spent about 10 minutes trying to pull it apart with my finger and when I got it most of the way done I just brushed through.

I'm sure some mane n tail detangler or show sheen wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

*Cowboy Magic* is sooooo worth the money! You don't need much, so it is economical in that respect. Cowboy magic will get that knot out in no time.

That isn't even a bad knot, so baby oil should do the trick. But CM is the BOMB,


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our mare Angel gets witches' stirrups like that whenever it very wet or humid. Just work the knotted part out with your fingers and then you can uncurl the rest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I have never heard them called witches stirrups.

We always called them Fairy Knots...the fairies put them in the mane so they can hold on at night.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I have never heard them called witches stirrups.
> 
> We always called them Fairy Knots...the fairies put them in the mane so they can hold on at night.


LOL. Similar story with witches riding at night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DomiStLaurent (Aug 20, 2012)

Try to get as much of the knot out as possible before you put any liquid on it (The liquid will make the hair shaft expand and stretch by about 50% if the hair is healthy)

Once you have gotten most of the knot out try some jojoba oil! Mix it in with show sheen/cowboy magic in a spray bottle and let it sit for about 5 minutes. Go through the knot with your fingers again and then with a paddle brush starting with the bottom of the strand and moving up.  It's pretty much a guaranteed fix!


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

My daughter has hair that goes past her rear end and used to get the worst snarls if not in a braid. We just take some good quality hair conditioner, add tap water to a spray bottle, shake it until it dissolved, spray it on and comb, starting from the bottom. 

We use the same stuff and combing technique on the horses and it works well for not a lot of extra $.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Cowboy magic works wonders. I had an Arabian mare that hadn't been touched in over a year, and her mane and tail were HORRIBLY matted and knotted. I used a good brush, lots of cowboy magic, and time, did a good chunk every day for almost a week, and it worked. She had an extremely long mane, down to where her leg met her shoulder, and I definitely didn't want to cut it off if I could help it. So be prepared to spend a lot of time, but it is possible to get it out without having to cut the mane.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

We also have always called those miserable things Witches Knots lollol

I don't' see a thing fairy-ish about them

Ditto lots of patience and maybe carefully snipping a hair or two that are tightly wound around the mane knot.

My Arab has always been notorious for getting Witches knots in his his thick and shoulder length mane. When I was working I would often let his mane go until the next weekend and he might end up with a knot like the OP posted:-(

Patiencepatiencepatience, if you want to preserve the mane


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

I call them dreadlocks and I use children's spray detangler from the dollar store. Sonny gets them worse than the posted pic....still takes some time but is very much faster and easier than trying without the detangler. I don't care for cowboy magic as it leaves his mane ad my hands feeing oily.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

My KMH gelding and KMHSA mare both have very long and thick manes and tails, and they get a lot of turnout, so knotty manes and tails (and burrs) happen a lot.
To clean this first mess up, I would suggest buying a spray bottle of whatever the cheapest detangler is at you local farm supply store.
For regular use, there were quite a few threads in 2014 about detangling manes and tails. Many of the detanglers with very regular use will dry out the hair and we all here have our favorite products that do not do that.
For regular grooming, finger comb and pull a few hairs out of a matt at a time.
I KNOW OF WHAT I SPEAK!! =b


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

mslady254 said:


> I call them dreadlocks and I use children's spray detangler from the dollar store. Sonny gets them worse than the posted pic....still takes some time but is very much faster and easier than trying without the detangler. I don't care for cowboy magic as it leaves his mane ad my hands feeing oily.


Ha! We call ' em "Dread's" as well  Our mare Mandolin, has a thick luxurious tail that winds it's self into dreadlocks overnight it seems. I have rarely had to resort to using a detangler, just a mane and tail comb and a bit of patience.
She had worked in a fiador knot and the better half of a prickly ol' tumbleweed one morning, and I will admit to using The Scissors on that one! So much hair that you couldn't tell a chunk was missing.

In any event, it grows back.

ByeBye! Steve


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Since we all these so many different things. I'll add that I've also heard them called "wind knots".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a gelding that regularly gets them and after about the third time this winter my patience ran out and I cut them out. I figure when I spring clean them when the weather warms up enough for bathing I'll take the time then to even up his mane but really you can hardly tell he has a chunk missing. LOL


----------



## Breezytony13 (Mar 19, 2015)

This is her mane.


----------



## Cindyg (Jan 12, 2009)

Cowboy Magic.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

You can spend the time trying to pick that mess out, and her mane is pretty uneven and rubbed out in areas. 
You could cut half way through that knot and it would be easier to untangle as her mane is very uneven. and then try to even up her mane a little. I have also used inexpensive cream rinse on the manes and tails. Just rinse it well.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree, may as well trim it to the same length as the shorter. If you decide to use scissors to help detangle, don't cut across but from bottom to top. I learned this when cutting big mats out of a dog. My go to detangler is good old household corn starch. It makes the hair slippery without making an oily mess or having to be washed out.


----------



## cheyennemymare (Oct 8, 2014)

> We also have always called those miserable things Witches Knots lollol
> 
> I don't' see a thing fairy-ish about them:razz:


 That's what we call 'em in Mississippi! 

But, I'm the only person down here that bothers to not buz my horses' manes. Everyone else says, "It's really hot and humid, we'll just shave him." I however brush manes and tails everyday, and sometimes don't for a week and end up like that.

So, here comes showsheen, Cowboy Magic, and that Suave Kid's spray in detangler for when it's still knotted. (So it doesn't get too oily.) 

Cheyenne has a mid-neck length pretty soft mane, so hers is usually okay. Twister has a natural Mohawk (I know, right:lol so he's always okay. Harley and Chester get Witches Knots quite often. I usually tackle them before they get big though. 

I just pull them apart with my fingers, then here comes all the conditioner and stuff, and a little time and patience, andddd, end result!

Smooth mane!

Sounds so simple, huh?:lol::lol:

However, if she was my horse I'd cut half of the knot out and go from there. Her manes sort of uneven and ratty with that knot, and I'd just snip half if it off.

Good luck!!


----------



## Malice (Mar 10, 2012)

WD 40 works extremely well for these kind of knots. Just lightly brush the mane and get has much knots out without pulling out hair and then spray it directly on the knots and allow it to sit for 5 minutes. After that I just pick the knot apart with my fingers- easy peasy.


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

WD40 is the way to go. 

When you are done you can use it to fix those squeaky hinges. 

Best of luck


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Hm I never thought about using WD 40. Would be less expensive than cowboy magic. I may have to try that next time I end up with a horse that has that knotted of a mane. My mare's mane was very long, and pretty even which is why I wanted to unknot it instead of cutting it. I have to agree though that if it looked like that, I would have probably trimmed it then gotten rid of the remaining knots, then thin it a bit to it looks more even. But that's just me.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Most knots are just a few hairs trapped by those that have fallen out.

Use a mixture of your fingers and the tines of a fine comb - I use the dogs flea comb.

Study the tangle and starting at the lowest knot untangle it. Sometimes you see a hair going across the tangle, loosen it and gently pull at it - they often come out really easily. My Clydesdale has a mane down almost to the point of her shoulder and I actually avoid brushing it too much as you can be guaranteed to accidentally pull out hairs. Sometimes you can pull the tangles apart and then work on the ringlet.

With patience you can detangle without having to cut anything out.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Patience, a comb, fingers and a bit of melted coconut oil have all worked for me.
I don't like Cowboy Magic due to the silicone in it, makes the hair brittle. And WD 40 works wonders but I found I get a rash where it contacts my skin. When I use coconut oil I end up getting the added benefit of oiling my cuticles and nail beds, hahaha! Great stuff.


----------

